# Hoss: goodby my big boy



## Nancy McClelland

Hoss, our White New Zealand passed away sometime last night. He was fine when we fed vegetables last night and ate up everything with gusto. But this morning when we went into the rabbit room he was laying on his side and was gone. We are gonna miss you a lot my big boy. He came to us in 2002 from a rescue group that used Petsmart in Tracy, Ca. They said he was over 2 years old then, so he was around 13 now. The remarkable thing about him is that he never was sick or had any problems of any kind. He was such a sweet boy and never bothered the carpet or chewed anything that wasn't there for that purpose. One of the funniest things he ever did was spending about five minutes trying to fit in alongside the refrigerator and when he couldn't get in head first, he tried to back in. He finally gave up and went over and laid down in "his" spot in front of the stove. We love you and miss you my big boy--binky free at the bridge with Stockton, Nik-Nik, Mel, Mr B, Bonny, Lilly, Ted, Stewart and Charlene. We love you and will miss you "Big Boy".:rip::bunnyangel:


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry to hear about Hoss. There have been way too many losses recently. Binky-free big boy!


----------



## mistyjr

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunny parents

I'm sorry for your loss. Saying good bye is the hardest thing to do with our beloved ones.
RIP, Hoss.


----------



## Nela

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everybody. It's never easy having to say goodbye, for sure. We've been nursing one with a bladder infection currently, so this was a bolt out of the blue. He was fine and happy last night. He was definitely our oldest rabbit ever, but he was in very good condition with no sign of anything. I'll put up some pictures in a couple of days when I have better control.


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm very sorry about Hoss. He sounded such a sweet boy, and I think it's funny that the bigger the bunny, the smaller they think they are, and that they can fit into the tightest spot.

At least he was happy right to the end, and had no suffering in his life with you. Unfortunately, that makes his passing even harder for you 

God Bless, Hoss

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Larry I'm so sorry to hear about Hoss' passing.

He sounded like a wonderful & funny pet. I had a little chuckle when I read what you wrote about thefridge, thinking Hoss was a good name for him. I love the name btw.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Hoss.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry about Hoss. I just love New Zealands. They have so much more personality than a lot of people realize.


----------



## jujub793

It makes me so sad when someone loses their bunny! I am sorry to hear Hoss has passed to the bridge, he sounds like an awesome fellow


----------



## tristaw.

Im so sorry  :rip:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Binky Free Hoss. ink iris:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Hoss.

ray::rainbow:
.... we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Pictures of our Great Hoss


----------



## LuvaBun

Big beautiful boy. He doesn't look too inpressed with having had his photo taken though 

God Bless, Hoss!

Jan


----------



## EileenH

That picture of him laying stretched out in the kitchen is one of my favorite poses.

I'm so sorry; he was a beautiful boy with an awesome name. What is Bonanza-related?


----------



## Flash Gordon

im so sorry Larry..


----------



## Flash Gordon

Larry is that u in the pic??..i luv it!! a big strong guy with tattoos holding a precious bunny!!!!!.i luv it!it dont get no kewler then that......


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Binkie free big boy!


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. I know with you guys he had a big full life to match his size and personality. Binky free, Hoss.


----------



## haven711

Ahhh... so sad... Such a beautiful bunny. He will miss you and his spot as much as you miss him. RIP.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey there my "Great White". Hard to believe that you left us a year ago. You were such a great bunny--could give you the run of the house and you never bothered anything that wasn't food. Love you and miss you.


----------



## ZRabbits

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of Hoss. 

Impressive Rabbit he was! 

K


----------



## candykittten

I'm so sorry Nancy <3


----------



## BertNErnie

Sorry for your loss, sometimes it's just so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hoss was one handsome boy!


----------



## CCWelch

So sorry I did not see this sooner...
Sorry for your loss, at his age at least you did not have to deal with him suffering through the bad things that age brings. He looks like a boy that brought you many smiles over his years and though thinking about those smiles now most likely brings tears with them, remember he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.
Binky free, Hoss! Please watch over and have fun with the other bridge bunnies waiting for their humans.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> Larry is that u in the pic??..i luv it!! a big strong guy with tattoos holding a precious bunny!!!!!.i luv it!it dont get no kewler then that......



that was my Dad holding Hoss while my mother took the photo, it's been over 2 years now since he passed away, I do my big boy, my Rabbit Room isn't the same without him


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I still picture him laying on the tile in front of the stove--that was his spot.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I still miss feeding time, when he got his treats he would drool on my hand


----------



## Nancy McClelland

He definitely loved his food and treats.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

The Rabbit room isn't the same without him


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Why are you acting like he was your bunny, ArmyGuyDan?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I rescued 32 rabbits altogether, and my son Dan took care of some of them and they lived at his house--I just was the one to post Hoss's passing and he's buried in my yard but lived most of his life with Dan. I got to visit frequently and helped with everyones care, so you could say he was both ours.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, sorry.:embarrassed:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not a problem--he was a big bunny so there was enough of him to share. He was a really great bunny, never bothered anything and loved laying in front of the stove after I put tile flooring down.


----------



## cashie

So sorry to hear that, a loss is always a heartache. :sad:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

He sounds like he was a fun bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey my big boy. Doesn't hardly seem possible, but, tomorrow will be 2 yaers you've been gone. Sure do miss you my old man.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

hard to believe it's been over 2 years since my Big Boy Passed Away, I do my lounge Bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my big boy--3 years already, where does the time go? I'll always remember you laying out in front of the stove--it was definitely your spot. Rest in peace big boy and binky free with all our bridge bunnies.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

another year gone and I still miss you big guy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

You've been gone 4 years now my big boy--how time does fly! Still miss you and think of you almost everyday. Rest in peace big boy and binky free.:rip:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss my laid back boy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We still think of you often my big boy even though you left 5 years ago. Seems like I do a lot of posting here, but we rescued a lot of other castoffs like you, more than 37, and even though we want you to be with us forever it just isn't to be. Rest well my big man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

"Tempus Fugit, Memento Morri"--Time really does fly by, six years already since you left big boy. I still remember when I came home with Nik-Nik and told everybody I had you shrunk to H O Scale. Rest well my big boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still think of you all the time my big boy, you were so coll and laid back. Miss you a lot.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies

I'm sorry, Larry. Hoss sounded so great. The fridge sounded likes something my rabbits do. They'll squeeze inbetween the couch and my moms old chest. They'll always go in face first. When someone notices, the will call us over, and we'll watch them wiggle out. We love to see their little butts twitch. I'm sorry about rambling on. Sometimes it is the only thing to do in grief. Binky free, Hoss
:runningrabbit:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We still wish we had a video--so many moments in our memories only--still miss you big boy.


----------



## MrB

Our little Dash left us too soon.
He was rescued from a pet shop who didn't understand rabbits and had him caged with two big rabbits who picked on him. He was a small Netherland dwarf. It took 20 mins to get him out of the pet shop cage just to buy him and take him home because he would run away so fast.

It took us two months to get him not to run and hide at home everytime he saw us. He was a frenimee to Charcoal, our mini rex with the nature of an angle who just wanted to befriend him but alas, the response action of Dash was engrained in Dashes brain from his poor pet shop start in life and he would bite charcoal whenever charcoal approached him. They were caged separately with wire fencing panels in between but at night would lay down next to each other for comfort. We miss you Dash but at least like Job, your later days were better than how your life started out

Then there was button who we only had for a short time but your impact will be with us for a lifetime.
You were a master of escape and Hudini would have been proud of you. You undid pegs with your teeth to pull them off the wire fence panels so you could make your escape, not to run away but to seek out human company because you loved people so much. Your little tongue licking our face in the middle of the night as you made your escape to come and find us and jump on our bed to wake us up. Sadly, you fell sick and when what was supposed to be a routine operation was undertaken, the extent of your illness was realised and we had to make the horrible decision of not waking you up. Such a lousy way of saying goodbye to you but a life of pain and medication for you was worse than us having you around, so goodbye was forced upon us way too soon. We miss you Button but thank you for showing us how much an animal can love humans

To all who have lost and to all who will lose, remember the pain fades and the memories and laughs eventually are all that remain, eventually


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I really think sharing stories helps with the pain of loss.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sending my sincere condolences and may they all binky away over that rainbow at where we ll meet them one day awaiting US ...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year gone by my big boy--we still talk about you and miss you so.


----------



## Saffy

Nancy McClelland said:


> Another year gone by my big boy--we still talk about you and miss you so.


Gosh Nancy ... I haven’t been on this forum for a long time. SO nice to see you are still here, but ahh, another loss ... we always feel it, don’t we? Xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A whole decade since we said goodbye my big, sweet boy. Still miss you a bunch. Seems like only yesterday you were stretched out on the tile in front of the stove. Rest in peace and binky free.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I feel horrible! We will remember you, Hoss! Sending hugs!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year gone without you my "Great White", you were such a great bunny, so glad we rescued you.


----------

